
Ask HN: What did you do on your last day at office? - giis
My last day in office is fast approaching and I&#x27;m leaving with hard-feelings :P. Any suggestions from your past experience?
======
patio11
Spent the first half of the day making sure all of my projects were documented
and in the right repos; wiped machine; went around to all coworkers to
reminisce and wish them luck; and exchanged bows with one of the old school
gentleman at the office who felt that, despite the previous going away party,
a salaryman's last day at the office is an Occasion Of Monumentous Importance
and The Company owes it to him to make one last, final show of regret at his
passing and thankfulness for the (abbreviated in my case) lifetime they shared
together. I may have teared up a bit at that (on the other side of the door,
in the proper salaryman fashion).

------
pnathan
Don't burn bridges, be very professional. Cap your time there with a good
impression in any case.

\- Bring a box and put odds and ends in it.

\- Send out a "Thanks for the good times" email to the broader company org who
you interacted with(if you haven't already).

\- Tune up any last minute documentation for your projects.

\- check that all source code has been pushed and any documents of interest
are shared with relevant co-workers.

\- Add personal contact info to the wiki if you have one, in case someone
needs to get in touch later.

\- Go 'round to the office and shake hands with people you knew.

\- Leave at 5 or so, do so with friendliness - agree to drinks/dinner with
anyone who asks.

------
wikwocket
If you have played your cards right, your last day should not be anything
special, as you should have started wrapping most things up weeks to months
ago. Then your last day can simply be doing any last-minute cleanup,
administrivia, anything your boss specifically requests, and taking a nice
lunch with colleagues.

If this is not the case, then the usual list of recommendations for leaving a
job apply, just applied faster and more selectively. :)

------
morkfromork
Wipe machine, send linkedin invites, take pictures of the office. I once set
my work e-mail to forward to a personal address and for a few months I got
whatever e-mails were sent to everyone still at the company.

------
atopuzov
lol me too :-)

